#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  formatar hd utilizando sistema linux

## icefox

Hi,
Gostaria de saber os passos, mas os passos mesmos, tipo receita de bolo 
para executar o seguinte procedimento.
formatar 1 hd que ja esta formatado como fat32
esse hd esta em uma gaveta externa USB a qual ja esta montada e ja 
visualizo o hd sem problemas
Minha configuracao esta assim
IDE0 master = 1 hd de 80 gb com Winxp
IDE0 slave = 1 hd de 40 gb com slackware 10.2
IDE1 master = 1 gravadora Lg
gaveta usb para hd com 1 hd de 80 gb
eu preciso formatar esse hd para reiserfs (padrao slackware)
pois essa unidade sera adicionada ao meu servidor e ficara
sendo utilizada para gravar dados adicionais
eu montei essa unidade da seguinte forma
mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/pen
utilizei a forma de montagem de um pendrive
e consigo fazer tudo (gravar, excluir, etc..)
mas como essa unidade vai ser inserida no meu servidor
creio q devo formatar esse hd como sendo reiserfs, estou certo em meu pensamento ?
caso esteja errado me corrijam por favor, mas obtive informacoes que sendo ele
reiserfs o procedimento de gravacao e seguranca com queda de energia seria melhor
mesmo tendo no-break aqui, mas durante a noite ninguem sabe o que pode acontecer,
antes q eu me esqueca, toda essa configuracao he do meu computador pessoal e nao 
do servidor, o servidor tem apenas 1 hd na ide0 e eu colocarei esse outro hd com sendo
slave na mesma ide, mas preciso testar antes.

eu entro no linux como um usuario comum ou root e dai pra frente faco o que ? 

Agradeco a todos que puderem me ajudar

----------


## irado

eu ficaria no ext3 mesmo, mas enfim, cada um escolhe o sofrimento que deseja, nao?

bem..

SEM MONTAR, apenas o hd jah no flat e energizado, deve aparecer como /dev/sda1 , portanto, como root:

cfdisk /dev/sda1

apague toda e qualquer particao que apareca e CRIE (new) uma nova, tipo 83 (linux).

gravar - (shift W, ou seja, W maiusculo)

makefs_ext3fs /dev/sda1

pronto, tah feito. Monte onde quiser e inclua-o no seu fstab.

divirta-se.

 :Evil:

----------


## evandrofisico

Pequena correção: o comando pra criar partições reiserfs é mkfs.reiserfs

O Irado se empolgou demais com a história do ext3

----------

